# "When I'm sixty four" - Rentner fahren BMX



## Marc B (1. November 2010)

Zum Schmunzeln 

*http://www.spiegel.de/schulspiegel/wissen/0,1518,726080,00.html*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Daniel_D (1. November 2010)

Danke Marc.

Dieses Mär der faulen Jugend die kein Sport treibt ist ja durch die simple Abgleichung der Vereinslisten entstanden. Vor 30 Jahren waren es eben viel mehr, als heute.
Dabei werden Individualsportarten natürlich außen vor gelassen. Wie soll man die auch in irgendeine Statistik zwängen? Wenn man eine zentrale Institution hat, wie zum Beispiel eine Skatehalle, kann man natürlich die Besucher zählen, aber das sagt im Grunde nichts aus, schließlich kann die Halle auch unbeliebt sein.

Ob jemand sportlich interessiert ist, oder nicht: In meinen Augen ist das ne Typenfrage und keine der Frage der Generation. 

Einen 63 jahre alten BMXer halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Auf dem MTB, wieso nicht, aber BMX erfordert bei den regelmäßigen Stürzen extrem gute Reflexe auf meist unnachgiebigen Untergrund.

Etwas anderes tritt vielleicht ein, wenn die heute 40- jährigen in zwanzig Jahren immer noch fahren und dann BMX Erfahrung aus fast einem halben Jahrhundert mitbringen. Aber anfangen halte ich für absurd. Man beginnt ja auch kein Freecliming oder Trampolinspringen im Rentenalter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainfluffy (2. November 2010)

In Hamburg in der I-Punkt gibt es einen mind. 60 Jahre alten Skater, der den Pool immer auseinander legt.


----------

